# drop checker



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey there , I purchased my. New drop checker on the 
Weekend from aqua inspiration which is now on kenedy 
Awsome move . Can now include that on my fish tours
Other then the bad experiance with having a woman by the 
Plants I wanted . Oh well . The store is well put togeather
And pretty much has everything u will need for a planted 
Tank .
I set up the drop checker with the solution provided
I added the necc drops and my tank water in the glass 
Bulb the solution has not changed it is a steady dark green 
And I have since turned on my co2 . I have searched a few sites 
And there is a diff in colour the green that is a acceptable level 
Is a very light green . With day 2 of my co2 on at 2 bps 
Ph is 6.8 with my milwakee digital meter .the solution 
Has not changed. Any body give me some ideas here 
Thanks 
Tom


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

throw the indicator away
use ph test kit as indicator
get some 4dkh solution (message me if you need some)


----------

